# WiFi in Javea



## mick1052 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi

We are hiring a villa in July near Javea which does not have wifi. I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a Spanish service similar to BT openzone where you can connect locally for a fee?

Thanks in advance.

Mick


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mick1052 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are hiring a villa in July near Javea which does not have wifi. I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a Spanish service similar to BT openzone where you can connect locally for a fee?
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

I don't know what BT openzone is, but we have a vodafone dongle for which we pay a monthly fee, which we got when we were having trouble getting ADSL on at home

that was sorted, but we have decided to keep it going since my OH is always all over the place & it's useful for him

we got it from the local vodafone shop in the port


----------



## mick1052 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Wifi in Javea*

Hi xabiachica

Thanks for reply. BT openzone covers all the UK and you buy a voucher online. If you are in a house, hotel etc where there is no wifi you use your voucher number and can connect to the net. 

The dongle idea sounds good.....can you purchase it without being on a contract as we are only in villa for a week? I know there is some wifi in some bars and MacDonalds but it would be nicer not to have to lug my laptop around.....and I don't like Big Macs!

Cheers Mick


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

mick1052 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are hiring a villa in July near Javea which does not have wifi. I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a Spanish service similar to BT openzone where you can connect locally for a fee?
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd just work from one of the many Bars that there are offering Free Wifi. There are quite a few in both the Port, Arenal and Town areas of Javea (like many bars in Spain they are doing everything they can to get business). I'm sat in one on the Arenal pretending to work as I type, like most mornings.


----------

